# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базу данных

## Svorozda

_В наличии крупная база данных физических лиц по РФ_
Ежемесячное пополнение базы данныхотсутствие повторяющихся контактов в базепродажа в одни рукиклиенты снимают трубку с незнакомых номероввсе номера активныподбор по критериям
*
Данные в базе:*
телефонФИОрегионадрес(опционально)возрастчасовой пояс
_
Так же в наличии базы:_
с паспортными данными, СНИЛС, ИННКазахстан, Украина, БелоруссияБанкиОбеспеченныеБады

цены(от 1 рубля) в ЛС или телеграмме
@svorozda

----------


## Elizar1991

Продам базы РФ ( похудение,гипертония,потен ция , амулеты,виниры)
Будем рады стабильному сотрудничеству, в наличии базы много, 21-22 год включительно. Бесплатные тесты для новых клиентов на старте
Выгрузка из CRM AMO и LEADVERTEX.
Заранее извините за спам, ищем выходы на тёплые КЦ для свежего прозвона и приобретения наших баз.
Телеграм @Elizar1991

----------

